# New Pork Rub idea???



## smokin ts bbq (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey guys! 
So my normal pork rub is usually mccormicks apple rub mixed with their pork rub. When I can't find that. I just mix up some kosher salt. Black pepper. White and brown sugar. Onion and garlic powder. Ground coffee. And a ton of paprika for color. It turns out OK. But I wanna take it up a notch. I'm thinking Of maybe cutting some of the paprika. And putting in some cherry kool-aid mix for cherry flavor and a little brighter color so my ribs don't get close to black. Also. I was thinking of adding honey powder for a different type of sweetness. As well as ancho chili powder or curry powder for a little heat to balance out the sweetness. What do you guys think???  I wanna have more of a cherry flavor in my ribs and butts. Cherry coke during the wrap just isn't transferring enough cherry flavor to my meat. Also. I would like to try to keep my ribs "Memphis dry style" as possible. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 3, 2016)

Smokin Ts BBQ said:


> Hey guys!
> So my normal pork rub is usually mccormicks apple rub mixed with their pork rub. When I can't find that. I just mix up some kosher salt. Black pepper. White and brown sugar. Onion and garlic powder. Ground coffee. And a ton of paprika for color. It turns out OK. But I wanna take it up a notch. I'm thinking Of maybe cutting some of the paprika. And putting in some cherry kool-aid mix for cherry flavor and a little brighter color so my ribs don't get close to black. *That will work. You will need to play to get the right amount. What is good from the bowl tastes different cooked.*Also. I was thinking of adding honey powder for a different type of sweetness. *I tried this and the Honey flavor was lost. Add Honey in the Foil or brush on before service. *As well as ancho chili powder or curry powder for a little heat to balance out the sweetness. *Ancho adds a nice earthy depth but ZERO heat. Try Ground Guajillo for mild/medium heat or Ground Chiles de Arbol for more punch. I like to mix them up. Ancho, Guajillo and De Arbol. McCormick Curry Powder has next to no heat and is muddled. Search Madras Curry or try Garam Masala and add Cayenne or above ground Chiles to your taste. *What do you guys think??? *Other options, a little Chinese Five Spice, Ras el Hanout, Ethiopian Berbere mix, Lebanese 7 Spice blend...Too many possibilities to list...*  I wanna have more of a cherry flavor in my ribs and butts. Cherry coke during the wrap just isn't transferring enough cherry flavor to my meat. Also. I would like to try to keep my ribs "Memphis dry style" as possible. *Have Fun...JJ*
> 
> Thanks for the help.


----------



## unstuckintime (Dec 27, 2016)

Your base rub sounds like mine minus the coffee.  Try using smoked paprika in place of the standard stuff, a little Chilli powder, Cummin and a dash of cinnamon.


----------



## smokin jaynh (Apr 1, 2017)

I often try to turn it up a notch with my rubs. I mostly do a Kansas city style for my pork and chicken. My beef is a bit different. 

Adding some dry mustard can tweak the flavor a bit. My favorite secret, which I don't tell people to often, is Ginger powder. Adds a nice complex layer of flavor, don't over do it. 

For heat, I'll add some smoked hot paprika in addition to regular paprika. Also the basic cayenne pepper or even some Red flake. Depends on your taste. Little extra black pepper(freshly ground or course) could do the trick also. 

For sweetness I usually rely on the brown sugar I add, but beyond that it's a hefty dose of Agave syrup or being from the northeast I love to add some real maple syrup when I wrap with foil. 

My question is, how are you guys preparing meat before the rub? I tend to slather in a yellow mustard simply for the vinegar properties. I heard someone say to use an oil before the rub which doesn't make much sence to me seeing I was always taught to never add a fat to a fat. 

Thoughts?


----------

